# Laptop BIldschirm bleibt schwarz nach Neustart.



## Desrupt0r (18. Januar 2016)

Morgen Forum,

habe das Problem das ein Laptop einfach nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm zeigt, nachdem ich ihn wegen einer Installation von Creo neu gestartet habe. Habe versucht ihn ein paar mal zu starten, der Bildschirm bleibt aber schwarz. Die Lampen vom Laptop (W-Lan etc.) und das der Laptop an ist leuchten trotzdem. 

Irgendjemand einen Tipp was ich machen kann?


----------



## Desrupt0r (18. Januar 2016)

Ich schau hier morgen nochmal rein, hoffe bis dahin hat sich was ergeben - bin erstmal weg, nicht wundern wenn ich nicht antworte!


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2016)

Kommt denn wenigstens der Biosbildschirm?


----------



## GNexLR (18. Januar 2016)

Einmal wie der DDK007 schon gefragt hat, sieht man ein Biosbild?
Und mal an einem externen Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## highspeedpingu (18. Januar 2016)

Welcher Laptop? Marke, Modell...
Hörst du den Windows Sound?
Siehst du vielleicht schemenhaft was auf dem Desktop?
Hast du das Gefühl, dass er hochfährt - oder leuchten einfach nur die LED´s  und sonst passiert nix?


----------



## Desrupt0r (19. Januar 2016)

Modell ist ein hp EliteBook 8760w. 

Es kommt kein Biobild, sonst könnte ich ja ein paar Dinge machen, der Bildschirm bleibt einfach komplett schwarz (ich kann auch keine Schemen erkennen. Ich würde sagen das er hochfährt, die Lüfter fangen an sich zu drehen, alle Lampen leuchten, mehr kann ich halt nicht sagen. Ich schau mal ob ich schnell einen Bildschirm auftreiben kann, hoffentlich spuckt der irgendwas aus...


----------



## Munin666 (19. Januar 2016)

Hört sich nach dem Problem von meinem HP Probook 6455b an, welches vor genau einer Woche das zeitliche gesegnet hat.
Am Abend zuvor funktionierte es noch, am nächsten Tag in der Berufsschule, kein BIOS Bild, kein Ton, Lüfter dreht an (und hört kurz danach auf zu drehen^^)
Währenddessen blinken Numlock und Capslock. Bei mir blinken sie 5x...

HP-Notebook-PCs - Computer startet nicht, gibt LED-Codes oder Signaltöne aus | HP® Kundensupport


> LEDs der Feststelltaste/Num-Taste: LEDs blinken 5-mal
> Getestete Komponente: Hauptplatine
> Fehlerzustand: Allgemeiner Hauptplatinenfehler


----------



## Desrupt0r (19. Januar 2016)

Bei mir blinken die LEDs nicht, sie sind einfach an (so wie es eben sein soll). Die Lüfter drehen sich auch weiter aber es passiert eben nix. Hatte heute bisschen viel um die Ohren, musste noch bei 6 anderen Laptops was machen, mal schauen ob ich morgen irgendwie weiterkomme :I So eine *******... völlig grundlos O_o


----------



## Desrupt0r (20. Januar 2016)

So, hab die alte N64 Taktik angewendet: Akku raus, pusten, wieder rein. Funktioniert. Danke Nintedo.


----------



## Munin666 (21. Januar 2016)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> So, hab die alte N64 Taktik angewendet: Akku raus, pusten, wieder rein. Funktioniert. Danke Nintedo.



Klappte bei mir leider nicht. Hab sogar Lüfter raus und pusten mal probiert (natürlich mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste)


----------

